# Scorpion Videos



## Gav0r

*Scorpion Video Post*

Please post your scorpion videos here along with a brief description which includes; the species, Instar and what type of behaviour is being displayed in the video(s). 

Here is a night vision video of my 3 - 4 instar Golden Dune Scorpion or Smeringus mesaensis; apparently wagging it's tail at a cricket. Enjoy.

http://www.gavinspsy.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

Gavin.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Gav0r said:
			
		

> Please post your scorpion videos here along with a brief description which includes; the species, Instar and what type of behaviour is shown in the video(s).
> 
> Here is a night vision video of my 3 - 4 instar Golden Dune Scorpion or Smeringus mesaensis apparently wagging it's tail at a cricket. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.gavinspsy.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
> 
> Gavin.


You should make this a sticky


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hope you guys enjoy it, weather sticky or not we leave it up to the mods,  mean while lets enjoy some vidz and use this thread to encourage more videos :drool: , but NO MORE MICE IRRITATES SCORPION  , AND SCORPION KILL MICE VIDEOS ! THATS NOT FEEDING! OR FEEDING OF SCORPIONS, PEDES OR ANY TARANTULA/SPIDERS  OF ANY KIND TO SCORPIONS!  proper feeders guys... hehehe ;P 

 *Peace*  

ok heres mine :-

1) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Cricket Bigger of its size.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWyWKxsJHes


2) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Roach almost same size.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Kr3uycRlA


3) Androctonus Bicolor 3rd instar, second roach after moult (part1 &2)

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-WeVvSm6s
Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SssXigu1S-o


4) Male Heterometrus Spinifer Stinging an Adult Cricket.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3SNClsp-Zo


5) Heterometrus Spinifer Courtship Dance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvq9HIkyUFI

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MEXICOYA415

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> hope you guys enjoy it, weather sticky or not we leave it up to the mods,  mean while lets enjoy some vidz and use this thread to encourage more videos :drool: , but NO MORE MICE IRRITATES SCORPION  , AND SCORPION KILL MICE VIDEOS ! THATS NOT FEEDING! OR FEEDING OF SCORPIONS, PEDES OR ANY TARANTULA/SPIDERS  OF ANY KIND TO SCORPIONS!  proper feeders guys... hehehe ;P
> 
> *Peace*
> 
> ok heres mine :-
> 
> 1) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Cricket Bigger of its size.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWyWKxsJHes
> 
> 
> 2) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Roach almost same size.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Kr3uycRlA
> 
> 
> 3) Androctonus Bicolor 3rd instar, second roach after moult (part1 &2)
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-WeVvSm6s
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SssXigu1S-o
> 
> 
> 4) Male Heterometrus Spinifer Stinging an Adult Cricket.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3SNClsp-Zo
> 
> 
> 5) Heterometrus Spinifer Courtship Dance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvq9HIkyUFI


Wow alot of vids. I can't wait to get home to watch them all. Mostly just responded to keep thi thread at the top though.


----------



## kahoy

my spin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LSzLdHUmFM

my spin again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bKweBOdgxQ

walton inspired me to make vids of my pet.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

hehe its cool because when you r bored , you can jus watxch it,. and to remeber and tell people? y not film it down and show people over and pover again? wats better? broadcast to the whole AB forum!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

cool video there kahoy. is that some kind of shop for you to surf the internet?


----------



## kahoy

yup, i surf here becoz my mom didnt allow me to use phone for internet.

i always play "adict mode" 8hrs P100.00 or sometimes "suicide mode" 24hrs P200.00
i do that saturdays and play online games or prctice DOTA.

most of my buddies play here becoz we got discounts, instead of 20.00 per hour we get 15.00 per hour, becoz we always play adict mode or suicide mode.


then after adict mode, we sleep at sundays for 15+ hrs, playing is very tiring.

we always give time for study, play, and sleep.
:evil: ;P     ;P :evil:


----------



## thesupermonkey

*Here are mine...*

I always get diss'd on you tube for not showing enough of the scorp but maybe you guys will like em...

Goliath eating a mouse

Goliath eating my smaller scorp, Baby

Goliath stuffing her face with crickets...

More Video of Goliath and Crickets

Another Video of Goliath catching a mouse...


----------



## Fluid Filter

You guys have probably all seen it, but this is my claim to fame in the video department. It show my H. laoticus, who i named "clamps" afterwards,  taking down a particularly nasty jerusalem cricket. I was considering keeping the j. cricket but the ugly thing actually tried to bite me so decided to make a snuff film with him instead. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=45ofWt6hhtU


----------



## Scorpfanatic

very nice video.. but it seems like ive seen it from some webbie before :/ ... hehehe cool crix though, looks like a very nutritious meal !!! hehehe ;P


----------



## JSN

thesupermonkey said:
			
		

> I always get diss'd on you tube for not showing enough of the scorp but maybe you guys will like em...
> 
> Goliath eating a mouse
> 
> Goliath eating my smaller scorp, Baby
> 
> Goliath stuffing her face with crickets...
> 
> More Video of Goliath and Crickets
> 
> Another Video of Goliath catching a mouse...


haha, cool videos, I was laughing when you started cussing out your emperor in the second video...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gav0r

Thanks for your contributions guys; cool vids, keep 'em commin'

Gav.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

ill try parabuthus Transvaalicus 3rd instar feeding video next week.. hehehe ;P


----------



## Ryan C.

Can't wait for it Walton.  



Ryan


----------



## fusion121

Centruroides limbatus mating video (turn off the sound )
http://scorpions.dimensional-rift.co.uk/climbatusmatvideo.AVI


----------



## Gav0r

Nice mating vid, Keep em commin guys..   www.youtube.com  <--- You can host vids there..

Cheers, Gav.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

when i jus sign up YOUTUBE, i tried to search for scorpion videos and found nothing, now i see many! hahahaahah !!!!!!!!


----------



## cashewman1

Haha was that actual people playing hide and seek or just the TV?

no vids yet ill get some out soonb


----------



## Scorpfanatic

more videos....

Mesobuthus Tamulus first meal in 5th instar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn4MdiKqBSA


Mesobuthus Martenssi with 1-2days old babies on her back feeding on newly moulted mealworm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR6nMZPL0Co


----------



## Gav0r

Dune Scorp diing a scrape (3 - 4 instar)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_aLFX2pFsw#GU5U2spHI_4

Keep the vids commin; cheers, Gav.


----------



## Scorpfanatic

cool cool keep them coming!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curry

Female vittatus catching her lunch:


http://youtube.com/watch?v=CIafSEKde1E


----------



## Gav0r

Curry thats gotta be the best vid so far, thanks alot!

Gav..


----------



## Sunar

Awesome vid, Curry!

~Fred


----------



## kaos42_ze

thesupermonkey said:
			
		

> I always get diss'd on you tube for not showing enough of the scorp but maybe you guys will like em...
> 
> Goliath eating a mouse
> 
> Goliath eating my smaller scorp, Baby
> 
> Goliath stuffing her face with crickets...
> 
> More Video of Goliath and Crickets
> 
> Another Video of Goliath catching a mouse...


Dude ... i just got an emperor like 3 weeks ago and he does not seem as crazy as yours and it only ate 1/2 a criket this whole time i keep humidity at 80 all the time and temps around 25. 

The crikets i feed him are smaller, do i need to feed him bigger crikets ? 

He does not seem to even want to go after them even when they are in his cave. Is he too stressed ? What else can i check for to make sure everything is ok ?


----------



## cashewman1

Kaos its natural for emps to not be to hungry all the time, and they are notorious for Feasting and then fasting fro a long time. Do not use super monkeys golith as an example she is crazy! If u had seen the threads earlier you would know shes not ur avg emp.


----------



## John Bokma

http://johnbokma.com/pet/scorpion/movie-torrents.html

one short movie of a C. flavopictus catching a cricket, and another one of a C. flavopictus under UV light.

You need a bittorrent program to download, utorrent is a good choice


----------



## Gav0r

Moreeee please ! )

Gav


----------



## thesupermonkey

More of Goliath in action...

Goliath ran out of her burrough to attack this mouse... poor guy never had a chance!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-GYVOqoKBA


----------



## ~Abyss~

awesome, totally totally awesome!


----------



## JSN

thesupermonkey said:
			
		

> More of Goliath in action...
> 
> Goliath ran out of her burrough to attack this mouse... poor guy never had a chance!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-GYVOqoKBA


I think your emperor thinks its a different species, I've had so many emps, and none of them were ever that aggressive, your lucky...


----------



## kahoy

yeah!!! keep on going!!!

supermonkey, can i use your vid in my friendster?

scorpfanatic, can i also use some of yours?

to all, whoaaaaaaaaaaaa AWSOME!!! can i also burrow yours?




please?:worship:


----------



## Scorpfanatic

go ahead i have no problem with tahat!


----------



## GEC

*1st Scorpion Vid!!*

Hi All,
Heres my emps debut!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esukvfs89TU

I will be increasing quality for sure :razz:


----------



## thesupermonkey

Ok wit me...


----------



## G. Carnell

*Heterometrus swammerdami mating videos*

Dance: www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/videos/dance1.zip

Dance2: www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/videos/dance2.zip

Spermatophore "laying": www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/videos/spermatophore_deposition.zip

Spermatophore "pickup": www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/videos/spermatophore_pickup.zip

Aggressive breakup: www.scorpion-realm.co.uk/videos/clubbing.zip


----------



## Scorpfanatic

geroge!!!!!!! YOU! FREAKING <edit> thats like!!!! ARR!!!! sell it to some TV documentry guy whahahahahahah! youve beat me to my hetermetrus spinifer courtship dance video!!! ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## canadianscorp

George,

that is some of the most impressive, and extensive fotage i have seen!!  very cool!!!!!   kudos. Ihope they bring you many future monsters 

cheers, steve


----------



## G. Carnell

ehehe ;P

too bad my cam makes it appear really dark when it goes on the pc 

i had 3 lights shining at them! ;(


----------



## ScorpDude

Wow! Filthy scorpion porn!

Nice footage! Thats a big ass male you've got!


----------



## GEC

*Sammy Scorpions new Movie*

Hey all, a new video of my emp, Sammy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8guTNxdSWU


----------



## Arlius

Most graphics display properties (especially nowadays, if its intel, ati or nvidia) will have a video overlay setting in which you can change the gamma and contrast. At least this way you can see it as its meant to be seen. Video editor can do this permanently to the video, but they cost money...

(its in advanced settings that you would find the video overlay)


----------



## Zach Valois

thesupermonkey said:
			
		

> More of Goliath in action...
> 
> Goliath ran out of her burrough to attack this mouse... poor guy never had a chance!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-GYVOqoKBA



  Hello,

 so did you say that this specimen is indeed a P. imperator? I too have NEVER in all my years seen a P. imperator that aggressive and tactile (the dim shots of the metasomal carinae look suggestivly different from Pandinus species). The mouse also reacts very quickly to the venom. Do you think that this species would come across and attempt to prey on a mammel of this size in the wild?
  Does 'goliath' have ANY bite marks or injurys. I'm sure there has to be at least some small nips somewhere around the chela. For example watch the first video that supermonkey posted; where the mouse is dangled in front of the ceramic/plastic 'rock shelter'. You can cleary see the mouse bite the shelter. It only takes a split second for somthing like this to happen.
  I can't believe someone hasn't already brought this topic up.

                         Zach


----------



## Sunar

Very cool vids, George! Wish you the best in healthy scorplings! 

~Fred


----------



## Scorpfanatic

*Mesobuthus Tamulus Feeding Video*

Mesobuthus Tamulus Feeding Video

second roach for this 6th instar 

heheh and some videos too , part 1 and 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16MjU4qnqgE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdyNZjNfK6Y


----------



## JungleGuts

Scorpfanatic said:
			
		

> Mesobuthus Tamulus Feeding Video
> 
> second roach for this 6th instar
> 
> heheh and some videos too , part 1 and 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16MjU4qnqgE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdyNZjNfK6Y


great vids....i like the backround noise..goes well lol


----------



## RottweilExpress

Awesome vids indeed!


----------



## G. Carnell

definately getting big walton 

your doing a superb job rearing them


----------



## Scorpfanatic

guess wat the noise at the back id because im watching THE DA vinci code! heheheheh

geroge!

i cant wait to breed those serioulsy!


----------



## Scorpfanatic

Androctonus Bicolor doing 180 degrees sumersate while fighting with first roach in its 4th instar, theres a couplke of events where the roach actually try to clib the side to escape. but the bicolor refuse the let go and hang along , then you see bicolor and roach fell down when the weights too much for the roach, didnt manage to catch that on video though, was too slow.. so heres wat i took...  ") enjoy the vidz..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4EDjPnGhzo


----------



## Scorpfanatic

that link is bad, heres the one .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRDA7lvLiD8


----------



## RottweilExpress

OutLander said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> so did you say that this specimen is indeed a P. imperator? I too have NEVER in all my years seen a P. imperator that aggressive and tactile (the dim shots of the metasomal carinae look suggestivly different from Pandinus species). The mouse also reacts very quickly to the venom. Do you think that this species would come across and attempt to prey on a mammel of this size in the wild?



Regarding the venom, it does seem to take effect rather quickly, but if you look at the "Editors version" where Goliath is out in the open, she probably stings the mouse about 30 times. And if you think about it, 30 perforations by a 0.8-10 millimeter stinger into a mouse...Well, the chock/trauma and the depression of the bloodpreassure would be a factor well worth counting in. The kill in the cave is another thing though, hard to tell. Getting stung in the behind isn't that effective without poison.


----------



## JSN

here's a vid of my emp, Abbath, eating a cricket...turn up volume for crunchy sound effects! haha...

http://s43.photobucket.com/albums/e400/Lupin666/?action=view&current=Picture089.flv

video of wild caught V. Spinigerus feeding coming soon!...


----------



## Fluid Filter

I've re-posted my vid this shot of my H. laoticus gobbling up a cricket under uv light. A brain fart prevented me from doing this in the first place.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eDrd5RiGjpE


----------



## skinheaddave

I don't know why it is that people think that posting millions of posts in a thread (none of them reported) will get the attention of the moderators etc. moreso than simply PMing us.  We've recieved a (rudely worded, but whatever) request to have this thread as a sticky and are currently considering it.  The next person to post a request in this thread will be summarily banned.  In the future, instead of posting stupid quantities of off topic posts, making the thread unwieldly and less useful, consider PMing a moderator -- even just reporting a post with the comment of "could we make this a sticky?" if you are lazy.  There is even a "Troubleshooting" forum that can be used to make suggestions.  So many ways of making a request without being juvenile.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Evil Juggalo

Well,
This is my first post on this forum as I am new to the hobby and was directed here by an awesome girl from Petco..

Heres a short vid of my Emp "Syzygy" eating a Meal worm.. Sorry, but my camera REALLY sucks, and I had to keep changing angles so I just cut out most of the BS with premiere..

Ill have more videos of my other 2 Emps "Antares" and "Inferi" as soon as I get them aquainted in thier new home..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2qYtxTFXQ

Syzygy kept that like last quarter of the worm hangin out of his mouth for a good 5 minutes... anyone wanna tell me why?

-Evil Juggalo


----------



## Ryan C.

Pretty cool video, but please get the sand out of there. P. imperator is a tropical scorpion and should be kept on Coco-fiber, peat, or some kind of soil(With no fertilizers). Also most P. imperator will burrow so you should give them about 6-8" of substrate.


----------



## Arlius

They don't eat like people do, they have to masticate and 'digest' it, before passing it on to their stomach.


----------



## Fluid Filter

*interspecies nookie*

Recently I started housing my adult male H. laoticus and female imp together to save space. Almost immediately they began displaing mating behavior!  This morning they performed a little disappearing spermaphore act by actually mating successfully  

I forgot to shoot the actual mating but I did film the breakup, which was pretty violent
http://youtube.com/watch?v=MTloECoDkJ8

And a little later my imp was spooked by a plant, which i got a chuckle from.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=35GbfqJxc4s

Enjoy!


----------



## antman

Here is one of my scorpions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpib_P7To-M


----------



## Arlius

Next time try hand feeding it instead of just poking it. (ie. take a female cricket by the ovipositor with a pair of tweezers or even your fingers, but the cricket climbs back on itself fairly well, tweezers they have a little more trouble)


----------



## PIter

antman said:


> Here is one of my scorpions.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tpib_P7To-M


You know, I think you'd deserve a good pinch! Ever heard of being nice to animals? Especially those in your care?


----------



## canadianscorp

All i have to say about that video is you are an idiot.  If you are going to keep scorps it should be because of a fascination with these animals, not to torment them, and bug them to make yourself feel bigger.


----------



## antman

canadianscorp said:


> All i have to say about that video is you are an idiot.  If you are going to keep scorps it should be because of a fascination with these animals, not to torment them, and bug them to make yourself feel bigger.


 Oh ya. I hurt the scorpion so bad by touching his pinchers. If I was trying to make myself feel bigger I wouldn't of  let him get in the last pinch. I wanted him to feel he chased me away.


----------



## kahoy

whos video is this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uapx_-foDzY



its nice that he got a pair there mating.


----------



## jimmysp4des

Some very cool vids here, keep em coming


----------



## final-sting

Scorpion Reportage from german TV 
"Stachel des Todes- Die welt der skorpione" 

(its in german 240mb avi movie, up for days to weeks /limit trafic) 10.21.06

http://snowflyer.rules.li/scorp-avi-240mb/Stachel_Des_Todes_Die_Welt_Der_Skorpione.avi


----------



## Mega

final-sting said:


> Scorpion Reportage from german TV
> "Stachel des Todes- Die welt der skorpione"
> 
> (its in german 240mb avi movie, up for days to weeks /limit trafic) 10.21.06
> 
> http://snowflyer.rules.li/scorp-avi-240mb/Stachel_Des_Todes_Die_Welt_Der_Skorpione.avi


Any subtitle?


----------



## final-sting

no subtitle.

scorpion hunting in africa, scorp anti venom farm and more...


----------



## drapion

that was a really good movie I just wish I could of understode it..Thats alot of Tityus serrulatus


----------



## LongDucDong

Here is an old short video of mine of my_ H. spadix _cruisin its cage, under blacklight.


----------



## fusion121

Tityus bahiensis mating (sorry quite a big download):

http://scorpions.dimensional-rift.co.uk/Tbmatingvideo01.AVI


----------



## Charlie_Scorp

*Scorpio maurus under UV*

Here onle of my little guys going for a wander.

http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_id=gABZ2YOA82k&eurl=&iurl=http://sjl-static14.sjl.youtube.com/vi/gABZ2YOA82k/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskLsUuABEsrBvAoKK1cHb_-a

Apologies for my flat mate's language !


----------



## jkurve

*Emperor Scorpions*

Pandinus Imperetor, instar unknown

Khali out and about wandering around....

Loki hiding in the burrow at the end of the vid.

My apologies for the camera jitter and none whatsoever for the shameless self-promotion of my music.  More to come soon...

Good to post again, life has been crazy lately...

Loki & Khali


----------



## EAD063

ummmm........ any reason for having 7,000 crickets in thre??:wall: :wall:


----------



## jkurve

Hmmmm, lemme think about that - it's a hard one.

I dunno, but if I remember right, I think they had asked to spend the night.


Oh, no no no no.  I remember now.  Sue me for not feeding my scorps 2-5 crickets a week.  I feed them more like 10-15 crickets every few weeks, as sometimes they have to hold down the fort for me.


----------



## EAD063

Crickets are cannibals and should most often not be left in an enclosure for a time longer than which it takes your scorpions to eat them....  Lol, I think it's funny that I got Ozzy Jr. trying to punk me.  Your wrong dude..  don't try to save face and act like a jerk   either that or post your music elswhere.... I'm sure other musicians wouldn't question a sub-standard setup HAHA


----------



## jkurve

So you spend your time flaming people, eh?  Try something more rewarding...

1) You came with the attitude, I reciprocated.
2) Wrong about what?  Never claimed to be right about anything, simply described how I feed, hoping maybe you would be able to draw the conclusion that they had just been fed, just as I drew the conclusion of implied stupidity.  Guess that was a bit too much to ask.

Say what you want about the tracks, DUDE, you're only ONE.  I posted a blog this one time...to make possible the existence of people who are constructive you must also accept the destructive.  My hat goes off to you, my friend.

And take notice of something...I still haven't attacked you.


----------



## Down-Under

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klW_Sim_3qo

i hope that link works, its a bad video of my urodacus elongatus killing and eating a funnel web, i hope no one thinks of this as cruel.


----------



## Arlius

Is that like a Sydney funnel web? like the kind where you seriously don't want to get bitten? Not bad quality vid, there is much much worse out there.
How'd ya capture the funnel web? guessin it was a cupped catch and you just dumped it into the cage. I've got no soft spot for funnel webs in particular, so doesn't bother me none.


----------



## Down-Under

Im not sure what species of funnel web it is  i caught it by putting a slater in its web and cupped it when it ran out to eat it


----------



## pandinus

i may have posted this before, but never in this forum. This was an incomplete short film i have had lying around forever.



enjoy,
John


----------



## Tobelli

Super good VIdeo and very good edit.


Here are mines:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh2xOWXfP-s


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxXR13Cedg


----------



## EAD063

Very great vids! .... you have a real active scorp which is always great... your setup is spot on too... A+:clap:


----------



## PIter

Cool scorpion and setup, but not my favorite music.


----------



## Gav0r

Smeringus Mesaensis digging scrape... Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_aLFX2pFsw

Regards, Gav.


----------



## Thaedion

*Pandinus Imperators Under the UV*

  I noticed one of my new P Imps going down the hide of another one late one night. So I popped out the UV flashlight I just got and filmed it. There is some scrapping and juddering going on down there. pretty impressive. There was no audio (except me being quiet at night) so I threw in some free loops to liven it up.

  It was a bit difficult to try to reach into the enclosure with the video camera and light while trying to focus down there hide but I feel it came out well.

  that is a fluorescent mineral of some sort under it feet I'm not sure what kind I just bought a box of them and put some into the enclosure.

:wall:  I tried to upload to YouTube but can't get it to go, So I just uploaded to this temporary location untill then. the file is 2 minute @ 22MB Mpg.

Here is the Link --> *LINK* <--

Or type in --> *www* (dot) *meye-thaughts* (dot) *com/holding_bin/Scorpion_under_UV* (dot) *mpg* <--

12/17/2006 - *I was able to get the video up to You Tube and that post follows. The above link will be valid for a week or so if you want to down load it directly, then I'm deleting it.* ;P 

Enjoy Thaedion


----------



## Thaedion

Here is the you tube link...................--->[YOUTUBE]bd66wn0dyuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JSN

Tobelli said:


> Super good VIdeo and very good edit.
> 
> 
> Here are mines:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh2xOWXfP-s
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxXR13Cedg


whats with the little black scorpion in the second vid?...


----------



## Thaedion

*Pandinus Imperator Bathing*

Here is a video of  my female emperor doing a little bathing. My tank setup used to have a deeper watering hole where they would fully submerge, but this is what I they have now.  Hope you enjoy. Thaedion  

[YOUTUBE]7O30pd7sJcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dazbuzz

that looks like 1 BIG scorpion.


----------



## psychentrick

drinking 0.1 P. imperator

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxnemJTw4Uo
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxnemJTw4Uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8+)

Fascinating! I didn't know they did that.

Do they bath often? Do many others in Scorpionidae bath?

I'll have to put in a larger dish when I redo my tank.


----------



## konrad16660

haha i watched the videos of the goliath and it made my sister all sad and stuff, you should have seem her squirming and shouting out for the mouse.....it was great.  especially since i am 23 and she is 27.  so its not like shes a little kid.  fed a mouse to a tunisian fat tail once.  it killed the mouse, but only ate half of it.  keep up the great videos!!:clap: 




thesupermonkey said:


> I always get diss'd on you tube for not showing enough of the scorp but maybe you guys will like em...
> 
> Goliath eating a mouse
> 
> Goliath eating my smaller scorp, Baby
> 
> Goliath stuffing her face with crickets...
> 
> More Video of Goliath and Crickets
> 
> Another Video of Goliath catching a mouse...


----------



## Giantsfan24

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8057248095159902113 

My scorpion burrowing not more than 30 min ago. Sry for quality but i took this with a digtal camera, not a digial camcorder. Enjoy and please send requests for anything else.


----------



## P. Novak

Thaedion said:


> Here is a video of  my female emperor doing a little bathing. My tank setup used to have a deeper watering hole where they would fully submerge, but this is what I they have now.  Hope you enjoy. Thaedion
> 
> [YOUTUBE]7O30pd7sJcI[/YOUTUBE]


I find it so interesting that scorpions actually bathe, well P.imperators do. Nice video, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Thaedion

two videos I just posted the other day on YouTube. I originally put them in individual threads but I want to put them in here for consistency to keep the videos in the video file.

**** Do not handle scorpions, as they are venomous unpredictable wild creatures ****​
I took one of my 3 Heteromertus longimanus bornees out for an inspection and thought I would share the experience. I took her outside for different scenery for the video. This is a female that I bought from www.Tarantulas.com (Northwest Zoological Supply) Thanks Dan!  

*Me Handling My Heterometrus longimanus (borneensis) - Video​*[YOUTUBE]Ht7grDB_Ygw[/YOUTUBE]​
I took this girl out to see what is what with her, just inspecting for any problems and thought I'd shoot a video of it.

*Me Handling My Pandinus imperator - Video​*[YOUTUBE]IF6N4mLEeUk[/YOUTUBE]​
Thaedion


----------



## Thaedion

*Disinterested Pandinus imperator*

I placed my male into a femals tank to see if they would mate. The male enters the hide and runs away. The female seems willing to mate, but he just laid there. Maybe later.  

Thaedion

[YOUTUBE]bjBdLokQ9cE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Mark Newton

This _U armatus _had a cricket in its mouth while working at its burrow, hence it was a little hesitant about the cricket that happened by. Note the use of the tail in pushing soil out. I used my uv torch for illumination.


[YOUTUBE]MkHlHkg5Yxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mark Newton

*Getting Thrown Out!*

Scorpions are not the most social of creatures and when one decides it wants your burrow, you'd better look out.

[youtube]DU-dUUTSAyU[/youtube]


----------



## quiz

Mark Newton said:


> Scorpions are not the most social of creatures and when one decides it wants your burrow, you'd better look out.
> 
> [youtube]DU-dUUTSAyU[/youtube]


Mark..one of the best video I seen on AB


----------



## compnerd7

Mark Newton said:


> Scorpions are not the most social of creatures and when one decides it wants your burrow, you'd better look out.
> 
> [youtube]DU-dUUTSAyU[/youtube]



Cool VID!!! Zepplin rules!:worship:


----------



## ZoSoLp510

compnerd7 said:


> Cool VID!!! Zepplin rules!:worship:


Yes... very cool vid, and yes, Zeppelin absoloutely rules!!!!!!!!!! Rock on brother lol.


----------



## JungleGuts

Thaedion said:


> I placed my male into a femals tank to see if they would mate. The male enters the hide and runs away. The female seems willing to mate, but he just laid there. Maybe later.
> 
> Thaedion
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bjBdLokQ9cE[/YOUTUBE]​


man she was BEGGIN for it!


----------



## Thaedion

JungleGuts said:


> man she was BEGGIN for it!


Yeah. I believe now he was old. He died today for no apparent reason, face down in the water dish... Boy did he stink too   He had to be dead for about 12 hour before I came home from work and found him.

Michael


----------



## compnerd7

Thaedion said:


> Yeah. I believe now he was old. He died today for no apparent reason, face down in the water dish... Boy did he stink too   He had to be dead for about 12 hour before I came home from work and found him.
> 
> Michael


o man!!!! so sorry for your loss :8o


----------



## Zman16

Here's a video I just made with my baby emps. It was filmed while they were 1st and second instars: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPdIIFXAS4


----------



## Metallicaman999

Thaedion said:


> I placed my male into a femals tank to see if they would mate. The male enters the hide and runs away. The female seems willing to mate, but he just laid there. Maybe later.
> 
> Thaedion
> 
> [YOUTUBE]bjBdLokQ9cE[/YOUTUBE]​


if i wanted to mate emp scorpions, would i have to buy them at the same time so they will be cool with each other and all, or can i get each other at a different time, and still mate. or basically im saying that if they completely dont know each other, can they still mate?


----------



## Bayushi

Metallicaman999 said:


> if i wanted to mate emp scorpions, would i have to buy them at the same time so they will be cool with each other and all, or can i get each other at a different time, and still mate. or basically im saying that if they completely dont know each other, can they still mate?


 I mated two totally perfect stranger to one another with no problems. All i did was put the male into the females enclosure and let nature take it's course.


----------



## JungleGuts

Zman16 said:


> Here's a video I just made with my baby emps. It was filmed while they were 1st and second instars: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZfPdIIFXAS4



LOVED the video, great job


----------



## huojin

[YOUTUBE]v/23cG2MQzGO4[/YOUTUBE]

enclosure of my 8 heterometrus spinifers. one of them checking out the lid and bungeed all the way down.. hehe

pix are over here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=887324#post887324


----------



## Thaedion

huojin said:


> ...enclosure of my 8 heterometrus spinifers. one of them checking out the lid and bungeed all the way down.. hehe...



huojin

Welcome-
I just came from the enclosure thread, and must say I love your setup, the theme is very 'Dark'.

How in the world did that guy get up to the top anyway?


----------



## huojin

hahah.... there's an acrylic plastic lid wif some holes drilled into it for ventilation.  he clawed at the holes and gradually worked his legs up there. They're really smart....

But even without the lid, they cant reach the edge of the tank from the bogwood. i've observed them as a precaution.


----------



## P. Novak

Mark Newton said:


> Scorpions are not the most social of creatures and when one decides it wants your burrow, you'd better look out.
> 
> [youtube]DU-dUUTSAyU[/youtube]


Great video! Is that from one of your enclosures or from the wild?


----------



## Aztek

Heres my emperor Crushing a stupid annoying 17 year Cicada http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDWiuXQ48Ww


----------



## Aztek

Above link is deleted

[YOUTUBE]ikIuPaFU-bo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mark Newton

Novak said:


> Great video! Is that from one of your enclosures or from the wild?


Thanks for that....taken at home in glass tank.


----------



## guitarm07

A short story of my scorpion experience.

2 adult Pandinus imperators

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iZAeTWVut3w

Enjoy!


----------



## quiz

I thought I'd add my video here.  Orthochirus scrobiculosus negebensis mating.
[youtube]9Il7-wg0Tl4[/youtube]
[youtube]ranj7etLF2o[/youtube][/QUOTE]


----------



## Jaffster

[YOUTUBE]yDk47Y5KIiY[/YOUTUBE]

My P.Imperator not interested in this rather large Locust I had.


----------



## Mark Newton

*Cercophonius - Take it Down*

_Cercophonius granulosus_ taking a cricket down with multiple stings.

[YOUTUBE]JIcR6XIAUyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thaedion

Here is a video I took of my Pandinus cavimanus a few weeks ago, this little guy is now with "*Tabor*" somewhere hot and humid. Just how he likes it.

Watch the video between seconds 59 and 54 (counting down) or (counting up 33 and 38) I put a still shot in there of when I caught this one eating its tank mate, you can see the lifeless corpse in the hole behind it and its chelicerae in front of it.  vicious little critter.

[YOUTUBE]P9srQ26fhcc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thaedion

*promenade à deux*

When I was separating my scorpions to send off to Tabor I put all of my Pandinus imperators in a temporary box, shown in the video. Anyway these two started to 'dance'. So I took all the hides and the other 5 or 6 scorps out and let them be (save for me videoing it  ) I eventually left them alone and soon after there was a sucessful mating  

[YOUTUBE]6DwP1S6Mwb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aztek

Not mine
[YOUTUBE]ISSi61QIBMg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mark Newton

*Sexing Urodacus elongatus*

[YOUTUBE]vZjeo_Pyap8[/youtube]


----------



## Ryan C.

[YOUTUBE]qYzTRgaaA5g[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry for the crappy video..

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Rosenkreuz

Aztek said:


> Not mine
> [YOUTUBE]ISSi61QIBMg[/YOUTUBE]



He didn't seem to know exactly what he was talking about towards the end. But interesting video nonetheless.


----------



## kupo969

Mark Newton said:


> _Cercophonius granulosus_ taking a cricket down with multiple stings.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]JIcR6XIAUyI[/YOUTUBE]


WOW WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE AWESOME CRIX? Those things are awesome, wtf.


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]QR7mlBJbnI4[/YOUTUBE]

Cicada being fed to my emp.


----------



## tabor

How to quickly pack smaller specimens:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P9dioyaLOyg


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Superbe videa tabor :clap:


----------



## Bruce4Bowlin

Watch this video to about halfway through.... is that a scorpion his putting on his nipple?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv-jEdDQqsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nimbuz

that was really a hot scorpion!! do H.spinifer act like that??:?


----------



## nichts

My A. australis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HE099VQo8ts

My Parabuthus transvaalicus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3Ex2OkKz7E

greets


----------



## ScorpionViking

*nicee*

some nice vids


----------



## Aztek

Finally a new video.

Make the youtube viewing screen smaller so it won't look too pixelated...

[YOUTUBE]g8wqBMxiLYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P. Novak

Aztek said:


> Finally a new video.
> 
> Make the youtube viewing screen smaller so it won't look too pixelated...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]g8wqBMxiLYg[/YOUTUBE]


Great video! What species is that? Some kind of _Centruroides sp_.? 

Awesome choice of music BTW! \m/


----------



## Thaedion

Aztek said:


> Finally a new video...


Awesome video keep them coming and as mentioned great choice for the sound track.


:clap: :clap: You have four honors as of today- :clap: :clap: 
*Honors for This Video:
#25 - Most Viewed (Today) - Pets & Animals
#65 - Top Rated (Today) - Pets & Animals
#45 - Top Favorites (Today) - Pets & Animals
#64 - Most Linked (Today) - Pets & Animals*​


----------



## Nungunugu

Great video and great song too!


----------



## Aztek

Thanks guys, this is my first edited video. 
Legendary Thaedion commenting on my video:clap:


----------



## dangriga

Parabuthus mossambicensis killing:

[YOUTUBE]uI7cro9p5CQ [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P. Novak

dangriga said:


> Parabuthus mossambicensis killing:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uI7cro9p5CQ [/YOUTUBE]


Another great video and more awesome music!


----------



## dangriga

P. Novak said:


> Another great video and more awesome music!


thx  

My other SCORPION videos:


[YOUTUBE]MJGr8_tLsCw [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JPzQ1KPWeL8 [/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hr-fGeKFqXk[/YOUTUBE]

Greetings
dangriga


----------



## Aztek

Those are some nice setups.

Where did you get that trunk?


----------



## Fauxshow

*Scorpion Cam*

[YOUTUBE]dP1AMclpoI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aztek

Wth?^^ Haha

They should of done it while attacking crickets


----------



## Fauxshow

Don't know why but the crunching as it scampers cracks me up


----------



## Aztek

So I made a new video, but the lighting is REALLY bad.
I put my settings really bright and I could barely see it.
Also when my emp shows up and it shakes, does anyone know what's up?
[YOUTUBE]6vzNNzyBjHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fauxshow

Your music frightens him


----------



## Aztek

Well, I was going to put some rap, but I didn't think it'd match.


----------



## Nungunugu

the music is good.


----------



## Deadtomygirl

Scorpfanatic said:


> hope you guys enjoy it, weather sticky or not we leave it up to the mods,  mean while lets enjoy some vidz and use this thread to encourage more videos :drool: , but NO MORE MICE IRRITATES SCORPION  , AND SCORPION KILL MICE VIDEOS ! THATS NOT FEEDING! OR FEEDING OF SCORPIONS, PEDES OR ANY TARANTULA/SPIDERS  OF ANY KIND TO SCORPIONS!  proper feeders guys... hehehe ;P
> 
> *Peace*
> 
> ok heres mine :-
> 
> 1) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Cricket Bigger of its size.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWyWKxsJHes
> 
> 
> 2) Mesobuthus Tamulus 3rd instar feeding on Roach almost same size.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Kr3uycRlA
> 
> 
> 3) Androctonus Bicolor 3rd instar, second roach after moult (part1 &2)
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6-WeVvSm6s
> Part 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SssXigu1S-o
> 
> 
> 4) Male Heterometrus Spinifer Stinging an Adult Cricket.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3SNClsp-Zo
> 
> 
> 5) Heterometrus Spinifer Courtship Dance.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvq9HIkyUFI


That is so adorable with them mating, i want mine to mate but there not, is it something that just happens? is there anything i can do to help them mate? i am new to all this kind of stuff so any help would be great?


----------



## ANTHONY.T

*Androctonus australis with criket*

*http://www.e-monsite.com/incaudavenenum/rubrique-1138294.html*

 

Bye 

Anthony.T


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]icQRt84I2ao[/YOUTUBE]Handling of Centruroides Vittatus


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Handling can give bad idea and is very dangerous for you and scorps.

 

I don't like

Anthony.T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aztek

ANTHONY.T said:


> Handling can give bad idea and is very dangerous for you and scorps.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like
> 
> Anthony.T


Lol


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Aztek said:


> Lol


It's not funny


----------



## Aztek

Calmate guey, una vez en cuando no es nada. A poco cuando estan alla en las sierras cres que nunca son molestados?


----------



## Fauxshow

Mas vale malo por conocido, que bueno por conocer


----------



## ANTHONY.T

Aztek said:


> Calmate guey, una vez en cuando no es nada. A poco cuando estan alla en las sierras cres que nunca son molestados?


Euhhhh I don't understand


----------



## Aztek

Une deux trois cenq sis sept huit noir bleu commen t'appelles tu?
Ca va?
Je suis Aztek

Je' habite Chicago

bon bon

J'aime une crepe


----------



## ANTHONY.T

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UmnQKqXWTUA

Anthony.T


----------



## Aztek

ANTHONY.T said:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UmnQKqXWTUA
> 
> Anthony.T


Beautiful.


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer

Hi!

   One of my little P. imperator:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Glp-ZvlqCRg

   They are very agressive. 

   Enjoy it!

   Best regards,
   Javier.


----------



## 4thGEN

^ thats a good video. i like how it was trying to pull the roach back in.


----------



## Brendan

Here is one of Scorch, my emperor scorpion that died Jan 13, 08. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=26u8Kgax9m4


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]3DfdAWMYdFg[/YOUTUBE]

More Cent. vittatus


----------



## kupo969

Awesome video! I can't wait to get me a couple of these. Are they arboreal?


----------



## Aztek

Yes, they are.


----------



## CharlaineC

*my emp hunting*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FHbHSyYS2Y

my brother and i trying t get a cricket eye view of the hunt insted pissed him off


----------



## Thaedion

*Hadogenes paucidens babies*

A video update to my Hadogenes paucidens babies

[YOUTUBE]LXs5JfaQdgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]Xbdbu7-DYjk[/YOUTUBE]

The scorpions are in the second half.


----------



## Aztek

My weekly video.

[youtube]HL8noPlYS6I[/youtube]


----------



## Aztek

Once more
[YOUTUBE]3JrDIHlrWxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bjaeger

[YOUTUBE]GpGx5qfAsqI[/YOUTUBE]
Enjoy

If the video doesn't show up for whatever reason, use this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpGx5qfAsqI


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]qG9FREgYuS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ManicDan

*Tenacious (P Cavimanus) ate his friend Rabbit (P Imperator)*

So I got some bad advice in a cavimanus living with an imperator... they were living in a ten gallon with multiple hides and stayed in the same one.  I feed them each weekend, I guess Tenacious got hungry or angry...  It was atleast very interesting to see him eating, here's the UV video, I think it is quite a good watch (note: no fighting, I just found him chewing this morning).  Was informed this was a bad idea a few days ago, too late however.  Tenacious had seemed to be calmer than I had anticipated...  I might illustrate a 'comic' to their scenario (I'm an illustrator).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nie4ZR3ELIA
[YOUTUBE]nie4ZR3ELIA[/YOUTUBE]

RIP Rabbit

Edit:Thanks Aztek


----------



## Aztek

ManicDan said:


> So I got some bad advice in a cavimanus living with an imperator... they were living in a ten gallon with multiple hides and stayed in the same one.  I feed them each weekend, I guess Tenacious got hungry or angry...  It was atleast very interesting to see him eating, here's the UV video, I think it is quite a good watch (note: no fighting, I just found him chewing this morning).  Was informed this was a bad idea a few days ago, too late however.  Tenacious had seemed to be calmer than I had anticipated...  I might illustrate a 'comic' to their scenario (I'm an illustrator).
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nie4ZR3ELIA
> [YOUTUBE]nie4ZR3ELIA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> RIP Rabbit
> 
> _Edit: How does the youtube linking work?  The URL and embedded aren't working..._


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= *nie4ZR3ELIA* 

Only that part


----------



## bjaeger

*Trigger happy Bothriurus sp.*

Here's a clip of my new Bothriurus sp. He's a bit trigger happy as you can see. He had a really hard time killing the butter worm, so eventually I head crushed it and it dragged it into his hide. I guess they have really mild venom like P. imps.

Sorry about the quality. That's YouTube for ya... cuts the quality in half.

[YOUTUBE]slExaKNBeo0[/YOUTUBE]

I hope he gets bigger than this!


----------



## bjaeger

Two more videos:

[YOUTUBE]Wl7J-xjzwPU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yFSVNacpDyU[/YOUTUBE]

I went out of my way to find songs with no cuss words in them beforehand.

Enjoy, guys


----------



## Aztek

The bouithrious looks aweesome


----------



## bjaeger

Thanks, V 

Oddly enough I just fed him and went straight to this comment. I have a piece of a clay pot in there with some cork bark in front of it for his hide. 50/50 peat/sand mix. He's dug out a little scrape under the bark and I got the cricket to jump in front of it and he grabbed it instantly . His little fat tail is pretty cool, too. He's extremely docile as well. Overall cool little scorp to have


----------



## Aztek

bjaeger said:


> Thanks, V
> 
> Oddly enough I just fed him and went straight to this comment. I have a piece of a clay pot in there with some cork bark in front of it for his hide. 50/50 peat/sand mix. He's dug out a little scrape under the bark and I got the cricket to jump in front of it and he grabbed it instantly . His little fat tail is pretty cool, too. He's extremely docile as well. Overall cool little scorp to have


Where did you get him from? Adam? If so I saw that same scorpion at an expo that was here.;P


----------



## bjaeger

You are right, young squall! 

I had expected a bigger scorpion than what I got. I thought that he was just a baby yet and wouldn't grow any bigger. Lokal had said that it looked adult-size to him. He's an awesome little scorp, though!

Also, I don't know anyone in the hobby that keeps one of these little guys, so that's pretty neat as well


----------



## vtecgsr

My desert hairy catching a locust i found outside.. For some reason i cant find the video through search on youtube. Can you not search your own videos?? Its title is "My scorpion eating a locust" and here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hV9ixbdneo


----------



## tabor

I have a series of videos covering all aspects of scorpion/tarantula/roach care, and it will continue to grow in episodes. This is my youtube channel and from this you should be able to find answers to a lot of questions you might have.

http://www.youtube.com/user/bugRunners


----------



## GideonSmith08

Smeringurus mesaensis  creating nest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH3iEWaxwg0


----------



## Aztek

My scorpions
[YOUTUBE]1nYZ9mk1nao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## avidddd

What's the name of that song? cypress hill right


----------



## Aztek

avidddd said:


> What's the name of that song? cypress hill right


Psycho realm. but it does have cypress hill member


----------



## tabor

I saw Cypress Hill at Bonarroo and I have never seen such a massive cloud of weed smoke. They were smoking blunts on stage, as was everyone in the audience it was ridiculous. Looked like a fog of THC had rolled through


----------



## Aztek

Did YOU smoke?


----------



## CorsePerVita

Mesobuthus Martensii feeding time.  Apologies for the video quality, I compressed it a tad too much 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFJbeyJljtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RyoKenzaki

Hi, im new here, Malaysian
I have a Heterometrus Spinifer and some scorpling
Heres a vid of my AFS
[YOUTUBE]pp_BwSDHDSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vtecgsr

My scorpion eating in MIDAIR!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGsAKIiJu-A


----------



## alexi

*New P. Imp vid*

This is my first video, so sorry if it sucks.  I'm a big bodom fan, so I named him alexi.  Hope somebody out there likes it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sV3lOMxT34

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjaeger

vtecgsr said:


> My scorpion eating in MIDAIR!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGsAKIiJu-A


Are you serious with this? Dangling your scorpion in midair when it could fall and potentially die?


----------



## Aztek

bjaeger said:


> Are you serious with this? Dangling your scorpion in midair when it could fall and potentially die?


 Calm down little brother, I doubt a scorpion will die from a height even that high.


----------



## bjaeger

But still... it looked as if he wanted to drop it. Don't forget he's the one who started the 'Is my desert hairy doomed' thread or whatever its called.


----------



## calum




----------



## Scolopendra777

Leave your scorpion in the cage  :? :wall:


----------



## bjaeger

Never!

[YOUTUBE]IgrLQd-PT4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lick496

Make more metal songs in your backgrounds. I dug the Lamb of God one. 

Try Dimmu Borgir-Puritania      Or:
Dimmu Borgir-Mourning Palace


----------



## bjaeger

Thanks.

I would add background songs to my newer videos if my video editing software was working correctly (PowerDirector). For now, it's just whatever is in the background regardless of how high/low the volume is.

If you peep the B. albo handling vid (old-looking one), I have some Cradle in the background


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]2XPBcd6Q7-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dangriga

[YOUTUBE]gx_4QAHHV7Y[/YOUTUBE]

better quali:

http://megavideo.com/?v=FWE3QN03


----------



## Aztek

[YOUTUBE]qZ07MyfpJYs[/YOUTUBE]

Stings


----------



## dangriga

Nice vid. Like it!


----------



## dangriga

Centruroides meisei mating

Rhopalurus princeps mating


----------



## Gracilis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nV4LJluYg


----------



## Aztek

coffimjoe66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nV4LJluYg


Dude atleast put what it is.
It's tight as hell!
It's a documentary on scorpiond in HD.

I had never seen it before.
I'm just starting it.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94

coffimjoe66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nV4LJluYg



Awesome Video !!!  Thnx for sharing.


----------



## bjaeger

[YOUTUBE]Q4fRHBMHveE[/YOUTUBE]
Don't do it.


----------



## ErikWestblom

coffimjoe66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nV4LJluYg


Awesome!

But am I the only one that noticed that he said that the scorpion (which was all black, looked like A. mauritanicus) he found in his boot was an Androctonus australis? And he somehow left out the LQ when listing the species of deadly scorpions...


----------



## Brandelmouche

*Heterometrus spinifer moulting*

I make a video of H.spinifer moulting.

If you go in the home page you ken change the laguage of de site !

http://scorpuspark.e-monsite.com/rubrique,mue,1087434.html

Enjoy.


----------



## H. laoticus

Brandelmouche said:


> I make a video of H.spinifer moulting.
> 
> If you go in the home page you ken change the laguage of de site !
> 
> http://scorpuspark.e-monsite.com/rubrique,mue,1087434.html
> 
> Enjoy.


this video is great man


----------



## Brandelmouche

Thanks a lot H.laoticus.


----------



## alexi

Brandelmouche said:


> I make a video of H.spinifer moulting.
> 
> If you go in the home page you ken change the laguage of de site !
> 
> http://scorpuspark.e-monsite.com/rubrique,mue,1087434.html
> 
> Enjoy.


WOW!!!!! That was fantastic!!!


----------



## DansDragons

anyone else notice the scorpion in the "ritual"(in part 2) had no stinger?




coffimjoe66 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1nV4LJluYg


----------



## alexi

DansDragons said:


> anyone else notice the scorpion in the "ritual"(in part 2) had no stinger?


Good call.  I now hate George Bossard.  I can't believe I didn't notice that before.  Good call indeed, makes me very angry.


----------



## Aztek

Why???


----------



## lester

did this out of boredom ..

hope u guys like it 

[YOUTUBE]Ql78P3J1Eow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Warren Bautista

LOL nice vid lester.


----------



## Lakrieger

I know I'm not as knowledgable as you Experts who have way over 70 posts lol as i'm just a beginner when it comes Scorpions, just thought I share a video I made of Krieger (my Emperor scorpion) eating a cricket. Within the next 30 minutes I post a link for it, Please feel free to tell me if i'm doin anything wrong I alrighty know I had done made alot of mistakes but i'm getting better and learning more though my studies... Thank you all my fellow scorpions Lovers


----------



## Lakrieger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYPbYTWRkKk

Enjoy


----------



## Aztek

We all loved our first scorpion


----------



## Gracilis

you should change the substrate homie...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HaploFool

*Centruroides Gracilis babies (CB)*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/etrJTyN0VPI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/etrJTyN0VPI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lester

[YOUTUBE]rX0wrtR_rFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galapoheros

I haven't really paid attention to this thread, I have a few short ones:
I don't understand French but the music in the first vid sounded like a good "bath" song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl5jaSkuGfk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5G6iHAvCxY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5hyyeGrDic


----------



## Koh_

Galapoheros said:


> I haven't really paid attention to this thread, I have a few short ones:
> I don't understand French but the music in the first vid sounded like a good "bath" song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl5jaSkuGfk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5G6iHAvCxY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5hyyeGrDic


awesome videos galapoheros!
i think it should be  great videos for those who just got into scorpion hobby  !
i love them especially second and third videos. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## gromgrom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPlOAYQ_yVo

i laughed hard


----------



## Galapoheros

*baby Heterometrus going after finger*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ATE5jvsbM


----------



## H. laoticus

Galapoheros said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ATE5jvsbM


cool vid.  Are they yours?  Communal setup would look so cool with those, but it's risky like the owner said.  When my Het. gives birth, I think i'll try it.


----------



## Galapoheros

Yeah that's me, "scolopede".  They are funny little dudes!  I'm slowly thinking of a setup for them later.  But I kind of want to let them mature, get more babies and protect the babies so I know I will have the species safe.  Then put several of the adults in a setup and not worry so much about it.


----------



## H. laoticus

Galapoheros said:


> Yeah that's me, "scolopede".  They are funny little dudes!  I'm slowly thinking of a setup for them later.  But I kind of want to let them mature, get more babies and protect the babies so I know I will have the species safe.  Then put several of the adults in a setup and not worry so much about it.


nice, how many of em do you have anyways? and how many gallons for the communal? Yeah, that sounds like a good plan too lol.  I don't know why, but I just like the smaller ones better.  They don't seem to want to kill each other as much or fight for territory.  Post more pics and vids of them if you can! I can't seem to get enough of Het. juveniles


----------



## Galapoheros

Well these are babies, the adults were as big as an average sized emp, the male was pretty impressive, big ole chela, not small.  I have 14.  I have something like a 30 gal in the garage, might use that.  I'm kicking myself for not buying 110 gal for a little over $100 at a store here that the store picked up cheap.  I have the stand that would've fit that already with cabinets underneath.  I used to have salamanders and frogs in that old terr I gave away that was 110 gal:wall:.  I'm thinking about going for it, a really nice setup that looks good, even if you can't see the scorps, with ferns, bromeliads, including a lot of hollow wood I've collected, other cool plants, grow lights, timer, I just need to get more motivated.


----------



## nakovalnja1976

Thank you for references!!))


----------



## sfpearl300z

Opistopthalmus glabrifronis digging


----------



## cacoseraph

cacoseraph's Microcosmic Zoo, part 1
[YOUTUBE]z7b3qwVESNg[/YOUTUBE]
April 30, 2010 — This is a small video of stuff i shot while feeding my predators, recently.

This video features a Strigamia soil centipede, a Calosoma ground beetle, a Scolopocryptops giant blind centipede, a Paruroctonus silvestrii scorpion, and a Scolopendra polymorpha tiger centipede 

[uploaded from a 60MB wmv file]




Hspadix01_abouthandle01hi.wmv
[YOUTUBE]Xap9hkWOczA[/YOUTUBE]
December 28, 2006 — Hadrurus spadix is a large black bodied and yellow legged scorpion found in the American Southwest. It's sting is not dangerous, per se, but is reputed to be extremely painful.

I bought this individual so i don't know where it came from, but the Hadrurus range from eastern California to past Texas. I suspect they range into Mexico as well. These scorpions are so hairy probably because they live in a hot sandly habitat. Long hairs on the legs keep the legs from sinking too far into the sand, allowing the scorpion to range about on loose sand dunes fairly well. 

These scorpions are cannibalistic towards others of their species and other desert scorpions. They can grow to be 6+"/15cm+ from their "face" to the tip of their extended tail and stinger, making them the largest scorpions in the United States of America and possibly all of North America.

[UPLOADED FROM A 28MB WMV FILE]






Cvittatus_m_f_xeric_mesic_about_handling_hi.wmv
[YOUTUBE]j8rBza3Kzps[/YOUTUBE]
November 09, 2006 — Centruroides vittatus, "striped back scorpion" from kind of TX to KS type area, extending south in to Mexico, i am sure.

While not known to kill anyone(tmk) these scorpions come from the Family Buthidae, which has most of the very dangerous species in it  These scorps can put a pretty good hurt on sometimes, but aren't really dangerous, per se.

The male is yellow because of the location he came from... a very dry desertlike habitat. The male's tale is longer and thinner than the females.

[uploaded from a 31.7MB WMV file]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ScorpJunkie

*Vejovis carolinianus fighting over cricket*

These are my first scorpions ever in captivity, I caught them local. They were not eating for 24 hours until I put in another adult cricket, and this is part of what happened......wow!  They actually took it down together then began feeding on it, together...until things got out of control. = )  Notice the aggressor was chasing the other one then even put another insect in it's mouth then kept up the chase.  Was that a sign of dominance?  I have no idea of the sexes, but one is slightly larger than the other.  Also, were they actually trying to sting each other or just batting each other with their tails?

[YOUTUBE]Lr8EASMge08[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SixShot666

Check out this video.....Crazy huh?!?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9aJJQ_vgek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

*immature Pandinus imperators in a tub*

I put some emps in a tub so they could be seen better in the vid, all from the same brood, one more molt to go I think.


----------



## H. laoticus

lol poor roaches, they're just getting stung and passed around.


----------



## JC

H. laoticus said:


> lol poor roaches, they're just getting stung and passed around.


lol               .


----------



## sfpearl300z

NOT MY VIDEO:

Looks like an adult Androctonus australis tunisia hector!!  If only they knew what I would pay for one of those!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41tGmaoh0LM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H. laoticus

sfpearl300z said:


> NOT MY VIDEO:
> 
> Looks like an adult Androctonus australis tunisia hector!!  If only they knew what I would pay for one of those!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41tGmaoh0LM


Wow, great vid!

I want that fennec fox! :drool:


----------



## Trexer

Awwww Poor Scorpion! That scorpion looked awesome! Was a bit of a machine too, it went down swinging  Lost its tail and was still moving!


----------



## sfpearl300z

H. laoticus said:


> Wow, great vid!
> 
> I want that fennec fox! :drool:


Me too!  After I saw the video I looked up if they are available anywhere in the US.  I only found one website that wanted $3200 for them


----------



## Anubis77

Here's a bit of irresponsibility from me to you:

[YOUTUBE]IRkbOPic0Sw[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lsal

*One of mine.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rDMUo7bJmo

You are the man Fauxshow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## H. laoticus

*Centruroides gracilis promenade à deux*

C. gracilis dance

You can watch it in 1080p HD.  I noticed that the male often holds up the pedipalps of the female and he also uses his front legs by flapping them around and holding her steady.  

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p8Magn3xiNI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p8Magn3xiNI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GS

H. laoticus said:


> C. gracilis dance


Wow.. Great mating vid H. laoticus! Its my first time watching it and i've been replaying it for 3 times already. haha
Hope you have tons of C. gracilis babies in time to come


----------



## Spikeyness

Anubis77 said:


> Here's a bit of irresponsibility from me to you:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IRkbOPic0Sw[/YOUTUBE]


Ha great vid there, excellent quality too. Least you're not as reckless and cruel as some of the *insert explitive here*s are on youtube.


----------



## H. laoticus

GSscorpions82 said:


> Wow.. Great mating vid H. laoticus! Its my first time watching it and i've been replaying it for 3 times already. haha
> Hope you have tons of C. gracilis babies in time to come


Thanks!  I am glad you like it 

I'm going to repost the link here because something happened to the vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Magn3xiNI

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ruckaisawesome

probabily should have put my scorpion video here instead of making a thread about it... oh well [YOUTUBE]yWroiVcP_lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GS

*Heterometrus Spinifer*

Heterometrus Spinifer Scorplings:

Birthing:
[YOUTUBE]e1k5RPIvUVQ[/YOUTUBE]

1st Instars:
[YOUTUBE]K86Fkdm7Rrc[/YOUTUBE]

2nd Instars:
[YOUTUBE]oqLShpCzm20[/YOUTUBE]

Heterometrus Spinifer 2i Scorplings - Update 1 - "Tug-Of-War":
[YOUTUBE]chvEGPOo9LQ[/YOUTUBE]

Heterometrus Spinifer 2i Scorplings - Update 2 - "Scorpion Mass Feeding":
[YOUTUBE]Xpv1dIxOuwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mercury904

*ParabuthusTransvaalicus - The Brood*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQUZ6ddInyE



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQUZ6ddInyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JC

mercury904

[YOUTUBE]cQUZ6ddInyE[/YOUTUBE]


Here's yours. 

Tutorial link for future posters here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mercury904

tnx! tnx! yeah i was really had a hardtime figuring it out :wall:


----------



## GS

Thought that this might be a better place to post the vids:

*Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 1*
[YOUTUBE]7H-7SAWD4yY[/YOUTUBE]

Note: This short vid was taken solely for a short demonstration of how powerful their grip can get, that even a pair 12 inch tongs could not stand in her way! Take note of the attack frenzy at 0:49 seconds 

The rest of the Hector vids can be view at my youtube channel.
Enjoy!

GS


----------



## GS

*Parabuthus transvaalicus mating*

Specimens: Parabuthus transvaalicus
Female: 8th instar
Male: 7th instar

[YOUTUBE]gPC_NJYF-4o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]H5mgFnvwIDw[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheEmperor

Just some vids i made really quickly of my Hadogenes paucidens
and baby  Pandinus imperator.

http://youtu.be/fiLfFQQkkYE

http://youtu.be/NK35YsUw_OE


----------



## GS

Mass feeding vid for 3rd instar Hottentotta hottentottas:

[YOUTUBE]J05m93_H-b8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]23__18TGBx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koh_

JC .thats amazing video you made.


----------



## GS

7th instar Hottentotta Hottentotta.

She's munching on her favorite roach meal before taking a stroll on my palm.
She is one of the largest Hottentotta hottentotta females of mine and a proud mum of 103 scorplings (in 3 broods). Enjoy 

[YOUTUBE]e2rWT7CEcng[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

7th instar *Parabuthus liosoma* female

[YOUTUBE]UXt1VUCPquE[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*The Ultimate Androctonus australis Compilation *

[YOUTUBE]Z8vOZtUFZnw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2JbOqC6j5lk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m6uCOCM2-C8[/YOUTUBE]

Thanks for viewing.

Regards,
GS


----------



## JC

Koh_ said:


> JC .thats amazing video you made.



Koh,

It belongs to mercury904 I just posted it for him, and I agree it's pretty good!


----------



## GS

*Heterometrus spinifer*

[YOUTUBE]rBO0SaKgPic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Collin Clary

*A short vid of my Heterometrus swammerdami under the blacklight*

[YOUTUBE]ZYwqlAT69TM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GS

*Heterometrus spinifer*

This is a separate brood of twenty kept aside from their scorpion mum. Enjoy!

[YOUTUBE]KUOCYDLE1hQ[/YOUTUBE]

Regards,
GS


----------



## Thehat222

So this wasn't me hahaha...
But this is a f***ing weird *ss feeding...
Does anyone know if this would be...good for them?
Just wondering...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPlOAYQ_yVo&feature=related


----------



## jwanthony

*Heterometrus swammerdami adult male*

[video=youtube;9AzEPAxsocI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AzEPAxsocI&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## helixrose

Supermonkey, where ever you are, I'm becoming a big fan of your Goliath, dude. Just......wow! <3


----------



## GS

[YOUTUBE]kYsS7r4JyJ8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

Lychas mucronatus 6.instar mating pair

[YOUTUBE]aLN__pCIo5g[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snippy

Forth Instar P. villosus black and B. dubia going at it.

[YOUTUBE]T3QkTvWBNK4[/YOUTUBE]

Regards
Finn


----------



## ruckaisawesome

Just want to share this dont worry, mouse is frozen
[YOUTUBE]dVrc0CSBv_w&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## superuglyllc

im not trying to gas anyone up but "goliath" is a freak of nature , and is a famous emporer on you tube in the bug world...... only emperor i seen sting and kill huge prey. i tried making a couple of emps do that and no luck. get a desert hairy arizona scorp. they will give you a show and not shy. ****scorps are like people, they all have different personalities*****


----------



## 2nscorpx

@Snippy,

Very nice video! I like the enclosure a lot...


----------



## snippy

Thanks! 

And a second one. Macro shots of Euscorpius italicus in second instar.

[YOUTUBE]d9QE9wEfax4[/YOUTUBE]

Regards
Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2nscorpx

Interesting, Finn. How well do they do communally?


----------



## snippy

As adults they are ok, but show some potential for aggression against each other. Actual attacks happen seldom however, when sufficient hideouts are present. The juveniles are prone to cannibalism during molts, the rest of the time it works quite well.

Regards
Finn


----------



## gerLd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmvGIcUQXv0


look what i came home to  

btw first post guys, Hello

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fatich

[YOUTUBE]wm4kXMGVD0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandelmouche

*Heterometrus spinifer video.*

Ther is a video of H.spinifer multing. 558 pics in.

http://scorpuspark.e-monsite.com/pages/anatomie/mue.html


----------



## Anthony Jensen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUOu...DvjVQa1PpcFNPSH4SDku0CbE1fPZR1ZzPorFjiWLxMvs=

1.0, 7th instar Parabuthus transvaalicus feeding on a superworm


----------



## Greenjewls

*Close-up H. arizonensis feeding (UV light) ultimate*

Here I tried to focus a little closer on the details of how scorpions feed.  Enjoy!

[video=youtube;1B-mGxpf3TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B-mGxpf3TQ[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Set

My two Desert Hairy scorpions began fighting at 2AM or earlier and fought for about an hour outside before the larger of the two fled to it's burrow around 3AM. The smaller scorpion decided it wanted to keep fighting and stayed at the entrance of the other scorpions burrow until about 5AM. After they split up, I made sure to feed the two. I believe the fighting may have been due to hunger, but I'm not sure.

I only started filming just before the larger scorpion fled to the burrow. This video shows some of the highlights. Video quality at beginning sucks. It gets better after the first shot.

*http://youtu.be/y4Qm-N349KQ
*
PS, how do I embed the video?


----------



## Set

*14 Scorpions Eating Superworms - Pandinus Imperator*

My 14 juvenile Emperors had some fun with the superworms the other day. I was practicing using new camera gear I have for shooting macro. At the end there are a few extreme closeups showing the details of how they eat.


----------



## sircris0328

*Help Guys.. need some scorpion masters opinion on this..*

http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae233/sircris0328/?action=view&current=VID00073-20120515-0615.mp4

[video]http://s975.photobucket.com/albums/ae233/sircris0328/?action=view&current=VID00073-20120515-0615.mp4[/video]

Specie: Hadrurus Arizonensis Pallidus
Title: Breeding my H.Pallidus

i have some doubt if my 7i Female hadrurus pallidus is same sp with the male. my female got no interest on mating as you can see in this video.. please comment TIA..


----------



## 2nscorpx

sircris0328 said:


> i have some doubt if my 7i Female hadrurus pallidus is same sp with the male. my female got no interest on mating as you can see in this video.. please comment TIA..


The species appear to be the same. The male and female are not guaranteed to mate, and here, the female most likely is simply not interested! Are you sure you have a male and a female and that both are adult?


----------



## sircris0328

yup... my female (the smaller of the 2) just molted to 7i to me.. as for the gender we just compare the pectine count and we notice that the larger one has longer pectines than the other.. maybe ill try again some other time... thanks sir 2nscorpx


----------



## Greenjewls

that was cool, im glad neither one seemed to get injured.  to embed video, i just clicked the "go advanced" button, then clicked the little film icon, kind of middle-right of all the icons that pop up. mouse over it and it will say "insert video"  then i just pasted the direct link to the youtube vid. i hope this helps!!
[video=youtube;y4Qm-N349KQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Qm-N349KQ[/video]


----------



## GS

[YOUTUBE]2UuLWemdFy8[/YOUTUBE]

[ASA] Centruroides nigrescens caresheet


----------



## GS

Androctonus bicolor full mating vid with close-up shots.

For high-speed broadband users, you may watch it 1080p HD at youtube. 

Let the video do the talking 

[YOUTUBE]LOTeJ6GKqCw[/YOUTUBE]

Related Info Sharing:

[HOW TO] Guide to Mating Scorpions

[HOW TO] Tell if your Scorpion is Gravid

[ASA] Desert Scorpions' Caresheet

Regards,
GS


----------



## Obli

Few of mine vids.

[youtube]4ZzWJjKExts[/youtube]

[youtube]Ctd9oLxEUWQ[/youtube]

[youtube]XV0oEiTB7kU[/youtube]

[youtube]Pa03DQ7iUlI[/youtube]


----------



## Risky

Here are my two female Padinus Imperator + enclosure when I first got them.  I apologize for the shaky video (I was using a Flip cam w/o image stabilization).  I added a little bit of Godsmack to the video for flavor.

My minions!


----------



## snippy

Did you read even the most basic information about the care of that scorpion species - or any scorpion at all? The substrate is waaaaaayyyyy to shallow, P. imperator digs!
And the hides look like a joke to be quite frank.

Regards
Finn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Risky

snippy said:


> Did you read even the most basic information about the care of that scorpion species - or any scorpion at all? The substrate is waaaaaayyyyy to shallow, P. imperator digs!
> And the hides look like a joke to be quite frank.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


That was my setup initially when I first got them.  It has since been changed due to the fact that one of them really liked to burrow.  I will get a new video ASAP.  Why don't you like the hide?  The scorpions really seem to like both of them, especially the 3 level rock hide.


----------



## KDiiX

how do you know that say like them? because they use them? 
they just use them because they have no better alternative.
a hide for a scorpion must be as small as possible. the best is when a scorpion have to dig under the hide, that he fits under it. scorpions need to be able to have contact to each side of the hide(vertical and horizontal). if this isn´t so a scorpions never feels really hided, because he have to fear an attack from the side or from above. this means permanently stress to the scorpion which decrease the life span!
here are two picuteres of my old imperator enclosure i hope this could inspire you for better keeping:




as you can see i use simple flatbarks which lay on the ground the scorpion can dig under that great tunnels which are much better hides then your bought ones.

and now to my main topic of my post, i want to show you some of my scorpion vids
- you also allowed to check out the other clips of my channel ;-)

[video=youtube;iXed27lAYZo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXed27lAYZo&feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;bZ5TjRTrwVU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ5TjRTrwVU&feature=relmfu[/video]
[video=youtube;CLSfShjyNsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLSfShjyNsw&feature=plcp[/video]
[video=youtube;wfPQu4CWK3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfPQu4CWK3k&feature=plcp[/video]
[video=youtube;9HulnalqmXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HulnalqmXg&feature=context-cha[/video]


----------



## Risky

Thank you, KDiiX.  Those were most helpful.  I redid my enclosure again yesterday.  I went to purchase a new tank so I could be more creative with the setup.  Unfortunately they were out of the sizes I was looking for.


----------



## GS

Rhopalurus garridoi Vid 1 (available for viewing at 1080p HD)

[YOUTUBE]mSDHjnQwUEY[/YOUTUBE]

Related Info Sharing:

*Incoming updates* on [ASA] Rhopalurus garridoi caresheet

[HOW TO] Guide to Mating Scorpions

[HOW TO] Tell if your Scorpion is Gravid

[ASA] Bark Scorpions' Caresheet

Regards,
GS


----------



## stingray

*Here is a video of all my heterometrus swammerdami's.*

[YOUTUBE]jVFVVASNUxc[/YOUTUBE]

*Video of heterometrus fulvipes mating.*

[YOUTUBE]jMg2jzSntqs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GS

[YOUTUBE]I-8ksbOQsSg[/YOUTUBE]

These are abandoned Parabuthus liosoma 1.instar scorpion babies. 

Along with with undeveloped embryos, they were entangled to each other and have been left on the substrate by their mum.

For more info on their survival story, please click here.

[ASA] All-Scorpion-Archives

Regards,
GS


----------



## DolbyR

*Heterometrus petersii mating*

A mating video of Heterometrus petersii.
By now, the female is reaching the final weeks of gestation.

[YOUTUBE]6rB1UlARokk[/YOUTUBE]

For more updates and a full breeding report to come,

like us at [ASA] All-Scorpion-Archives


----------



## GS

*Parabuthus transvaalicus*

[YOUTUBE]ZbW9cxVfK-I[/YOUTUBE]

For more updates and a full breeding report to come,

like us at [ASA] All-Scorpion-Archives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*[ASA] Androctonus crassicauda "KILLING MADNESS"*

[YOUTUBE]C5xr3Ffq_v4[/YOUTUBE]

"Like" us to receive the latest updates on our breeding projects: facebook.com/ScorpionArchives


----------



## DolbyR

*Androctonus bicolor feeding*

[YOUTUBE]O7ZmFIoBbeE[/YOUTUBE]

"Like" us to receive the latest updates on our breeding projects: facebook.com/ScorpionArchives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

[ASA] ULTIMATE video compilation of Androctonus australis

Starring Androctonus australis hector, Androctonus australis tunisia and Androctonus australis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DolbyR

*Androctonus bicolor feeding vid #2*

Featuring 6i Female A. bicolor

[YOUTUBE]_dZbdj0EiUo[/YOUTUBE]

Regards,
DolbyR


----------



## DolbyR

*Hadogenes troglodytes - "Chelicerae of Death"*

[YOUTUBE]Vor9HZIi6dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G. Carnell

H.tamulus!
forgot I had all these old videos!  This one pretty much sums up why this species is so dangerous.  Fast, unpredictable compared to other buthids i've kept!
and very dangerous sting according to statistics!
[YOUTUBE]PrqwnaBd6WQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GS

*[ASA] Androctonus bicolor ULTIMATE MASS FEEDING*

[YOUTUBE]I9IYYBB0Xkk[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2nscorpx

Good video, but why is there a minimal amount of space and substrate? Are there any furnishings at all to hide under? Not trying to be confrontational. I'm guessing it's to save space, but perhaps you might want to put a little something more in with them.


----------



## DolbyR

*Pandinus ugandaensis - "Scorpions have headache too"*

A mating gone wrong and [HOW TO] separate fighting *forest scorpions*.

[YOUTUBE]3kJUJk0ZzzY[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

2nscorpx said:


> Good video, but why is there a minimal amount of space and substrate? Are there any furnishings at all to hide under? Not trying to be confrontational. I'm guessing it's to save space, but perhaps you might want to put a little something more in with them.


Not at all. Your question creates an opportunity to clear doubts, it's good.
I have an oncoming article on this tacklebox method, concerns will be addressed there. I'll announce the launch once it's ready


----------



## aznative86

*Centruroides sculpturatus hanging out*

Total of 27 in tank, they are great hiders 

[video=youtube;LksRZuisK-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LksRZuisK-Q[/video]


----------



## ~Abyss~

A.bicolor mating, didn't caputre the money shot on video but I got pictures. Looks like this one was a sucess. Second, attemp. Now it's a waiting game. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn0zjRvB66o&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DolbyR

*Heterometrus swammerdami - "A tough meal'*

[YOUTUBE]695sIjvSJ5w[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DolbyR

*Heterometrus petersii - Mating session*

Another mating of a H. petersii

[YOUTUBE]TbeRVuAr2ko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GS

*Androctonus Australis Hector*

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 8 "Deadly Statue" 

[YOUTUBE]zvl4DmtdgdY[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS

*Centruroides nigrescens*

Centruroides nigrescens Breeding Project Vid 2 (NEW!)

[YOUTUBE]tdvaLBGUQRY[/YOUTUBE]


Centruroides nigrescens Breeding Project Vid 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UuLWemdFy8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aznative86

*Desert Hairy injects*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2afouzvR0g&feature=youtu.be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls

Desert Hairy care video feat. Hadrurus arizonensis and Hadrurus spadix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hypnm71eKw4

[video=youtube;hypnm71eKw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hypnm71eKw4[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scropionken

*My emperor scropion eat a centipede*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83h5Kd7Q88g
[video=youtube;83h5Kd7Q88g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83h5Kd7Q88g[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mxJdtxrVyI
[video=youtube;3mxJdtxrVyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mxJdtxrVyI[/video]


----------



## KDiiX

My little Valentines Day special ;-)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=ZilVrIEska8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BAM1082

GS said:


> Not at all. Your question creates an opportunity to clear doubts, it's good.
> I have an oncoming article on this tacklebox method, concerns will be addressed there. I'll announce the launch once it's ready



The tacklebox method rocks for raising slings. ; I saw your videos GS and applied the knowledge. (Thanks!) 

Using a tacklebox or stackable delis is the only way i'll keep and raise more than a few from a brood. 

With the video mentioned, im sure that they will be re-housed before the next moult.


----------



## Galapoheros

H. swammerdami baby catching termites   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yy8jjKENCvM&feature=em-upload_owner


----------



## KDiiX

Parabuthus pallidus "orange morph" (from Kenia) mating attempt 1…: http://youtu.be/AwonXsxUhuQ


----------



## KDiiX

Another new one:
Uroplectes pilosus visible heartbeat part 2: http://youtu.be/9Zea_ZjeDBo


----------



## KDiiX

Got a new one again, hope you will like it:
Scorpion feeding time #1: http://youtu.be/B_lDho_xuQI


----------



## KDiiX

Scorpion feeding time # 2: http://youtu.be/WYtrXdLOSgw


----------



## KDiiX

Scorpion feeding time #3: http://youtu.be/4PZLIF-PFt4


----------



## JLPicard

My H. Troglodytes going back in her hideout after a failed ambush attempt: http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=329_1407520542


----------



## TheScorpionMan

My little H. Franzwerneri eating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brolloks

Leiurus quinquestriatus having a hard time with a cricket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shining

Handling my old friend (Parabuthus liosoma) during a rehousing. Rest in peace, Cinnamon.






(That's a make shift bandage for the gnarly cut on my palm from the glass enclosure edges and not a fashion statement, glass be sharp, yo.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr slevin

newbie here! dont know much about afs. not sure if its normal for them to dive underwater. i caught my afs dive 3 times which usually happens at night.


----------



## brolloks

Feisty U. planimanus scorplings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

Does this mean she's hungry? Sorry about the quality!!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ArachnoDrew

No. They do not like direct spraying like that. Mine did the same thing, got very aggressive when misting. "Imagine someone surprising you with a cold shower while your sleeping" mist around them... However I did  experience mine to be WAY more calm when misting with warm water

"Tip" if you do spray them directly.  Don't spray fill force. Lightly pull the spray bottle and let it sprinkle.soflty onto it (warm water) NOT HOT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Whitelightning777

She will sometimes just stand under the water off the cage is dry.  She really gets upset at any air currents.


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento

Euscorpius italicus fighting a cricket. It is an adult male! 





https://youtu.be/klQ6-gapQds
Tell me what do you think about this video and about the channel! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## keks

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Euscorpius italicus fighting a cricket. It is an adult male!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what do you think about this video and about the channel! Thank you!


OMG!! I'm not sure for whom I should feel more sorry: The poor cricket or the overwhelmed scorpion . 
I had no time to look at your channel, but I will do it later. This video is great, I like it ^^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento

keks said:


> OMG!! I'm not sure for whom I should feel more sorry: The poor cricket or the overwhelmed scorpion .
> I had no time to look at your channel, but I will do it later. This video is great, I like it ^^


Thank you so much! I'm not seeing so many people interestend in video like this, so... Thank you!
If the channel will go a little bit better then how it is doing right now I'll also try to improve video quality (my actual camera sucks).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## keks

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Thank you so much! I'm not seeing so many people interestend in video like this, so... Thank you!
> If the channel will go a little bit better then how it is doing right now I'll also try to improve video quality (my actual camera sucks).


I think the video quality is all right . 

(And I love the music, I saw this opera in a performance of the Salzburg festival (poorly only on tv -.-" ). Anytime I can see and hear it live. )

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento

I'm doing my best to improve it in post production but I'm not satisfied with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento

keks said:


> (And I love the music, I saw this opera in a performance of the Salzburg festival (poorly only on tv -.-" ). Anytime I can see and hear it live. )


I didn't saw this part of the message! Well... We are talking about Mozart! And I like to imagine that is the scorpion that sings to the cricket. Don't know if you know the meaning of that aria of the opera!


----------



## brolloks

Awesome video. Scorpion totally dominating the prey with those nice large pedipalps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> I didn't saw this part of the message! Well... We are talking about Mozart! And I like to imagine that is the scorpion that sings to the cricket. Don't know if you know the meaning of that aria of the opera!


Sadly no, I don't speak Italian. My trials to learn this language by myself weren't very successful ^^. I love Mozart, but I never took time to deal seriously with his music.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

keks said:


> I love Mozart, but I never took time to deal seriously with his music.


I love _Mozartkugel_, and _Sachertorte_, but I never took the time to deal seriously with my investigation about Innsbruck witches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX

Lorenzo Benevento said:


> Euscorpius italicus fighting a cricket. It is an adult male!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me what do you think about this video and about the channel! Thank you!


That's a great one my friend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lorenzo Benevento

brolloks said:


> Awesome video. Scorpion totally dominating the prey with those nice large pedipalps


Yes, for sure it is! Thank you! 



keks said:


> Sadly no, I don't speak Italian. My trials to learn this language by myself weren't very successful ^^. I love Mozart, but I never took time to deal seriously with his music.


The title of this aria in English would be "You shall go no more" so... I thought it was appropriate!
Here is the full text on Wikipedia if someone want to read it.



Chris LXXIX said:


> That's a great one my friend


Thank you man, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bildova

A macro filmed video of a Emperor scorpion ( Pandinus imperator ) feeding on two crickets.  
sorry for the camera jumping around soooo much. I was messing w/ the settings on my new cell phone, probably should have done that before recording it :/


----------



## Chuck131

Don't know if anyone has seen this video from Discovery but it is a must watch for all Scorpion lovers.
I hope everyone enjoys it. The Tale Of Scorpions..................

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## G. Carnell



Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Desert Dweller

Just got this scorpion a couple weeks ago at work and now finally saw him eating a cricket, thought i would share since it looked pretty interesting

www.vimeo.com/278607684

www.vimeo.com/278606714


----------



## Semisteve

Sophie out catching locust for her babies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## extrovertinvert

Just getting back into the hobby hopefully 
Vaejovis carolinianus giving birth.


----------



## Dwight Fletcher

Nice videos!


----------



## Greenjewls

Adult P. spinigerus climbing claw over claw

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

The maternal care of a mother scorpion:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

This is not a stupid bug fight video, this is a genuine wild Parabuthus raudus preying upon a wild Opistophthalmus wahlbergii shot on camera. A rarely documented sight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Outpost31Survivor



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 50centipede

Feeding a 2nd instar Parabuthus transvaalicus.
Literally just walks in and picks the worm like a boss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 50centipede

Outpost31Survivor said:


> This is not a stupid bug fight video, this is a genuine wild Parabuthus raudus preying upon a wild Opistophthalmus wahlbergii shot on camera. A rarely documented sight.


impressive how it killed a larger prey and carried it like a luggage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

50centipede said:


> impressive how it killed a larger prey and carried it like a luggage.


I agree, very impressive, Opistophthalmus has a powerful set of claws. With its dinner interrupted it decided to throw the meal over it's back and go.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Lewis Catlin




----------



## Dr SkyTower

I'm new on here so I am not sure if this video has been in here before...

I would mute the video as the commentary in the background is absolutely ghodawful!!!

But I have never seen anything like this before - a live, healthy adult mouse being fed to Emperor scorpions... I know that people sometimes feed big scorpions like these pinkies and/or pre-killed mice but this - I was quite shocked as a matter of fact!!! Not sure what that green marking is on the back of the scorpion... looks like they painted a mark on its back for some reason 

Now let's see if I can get the video to embed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Lewis Catlin

My mahooosive H.Spiniffer if she’s been nice for a month and hasn’t tried to kill me gets a thawed out pinkie or baby rat but none of my scorps would ever take down a live mouse like that. They’re terrified of tiny cockroaches


----------



## Lewis Catlin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Lewis Catlin said:


> My mahooosive H.Spiniffer if she’s been nice for a month and hasn’t tried to kill me gets a thawed out pinkie or baby rat but none of my scorps would ever take down a live mouse like that. They’re terrified of tiny cockroaches


I admit that video I put up is absolutely horrible in every way... I found it on youtube and this particular one stood out due to the fact the scorpion actually managed to latch on to the mouse like that. I didn't even know they were capable of taking down a healthy, adult mouse! It seems these large species of scorpion are able to do so (being opportunistic hunters - sit and wait for prey to come along. I guess the mouse fit that criteria). Some scorpions seem braver than others... or maybe this one was just hungry 

The commentary on this video is beyond bad... these people don't deserve pets of any kind


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Dr SkyTower said:


> I admit that video I put up is absolutely horrible in every way... I found it on youtube and this particular one stood out due to the fact the scorpion actually managed to latch on to the mouse like that. I didn't even know they were capable of taking down a healthy, adult mouse! It seems these large species of scorpion are able to do so (being opportunistic hunters - sit and wait for prey to come along. I guess the mouse fit that criteria). Some scorpions seem braver than others... or maybe this one was just hungry
> 
> The commentary on this video is beyond bad... these people don't deserve pets of any kind


Indeed if your going to even do that anyway (which I’m sure the majority think isn’t the best thing to do) have a bit of respect for what you are doing.


----------



## Lewis Catlin




----------



## RobbieJD

This 


Scorpfanatic said:


> more videos....
> 
> Mesobuthus Tamulus first meal in 5th instar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesobuthus Martenssi with 1-2days old babies on her back feeding on newly moulted mealworm


This is a great video. Thank you for putting it on. I was just wondering what you do with the babies. Thanks again.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Grrr I took a nice clip but had to get alittle tongued twisted


----------



## GreenTip

“Exercising” my baby LQ.  

Funny little guy.  Chelas are like tiny toothpicks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ferrachi

GreenTip said:


> “Exercising” my baby LQ.
> 
> Funny little guy.  Chelas are like tiny toothpicks.


Is it red in color ?


----------



## GreenTip

Ferrachi said:


> Is it red in color ?


It has a nice orange-yellow gradient.   Molted about 2 weeks ago.  

I hope the orange stays as it grows!


----------



## Ferrachi

GreenTip said:


> It has a nice orange-yellow gradient.   Molted about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> I hope the orange stays as it grows!


I have a little one that's the same in color too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor




----------



## Ferrachi

Here's a video of my little LQ taking down a cricket the same size.

You can select the video quality... sorry if the video is a bit long









						IMG_5443.MOV
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

Ferrachi said:


> Here's a video of my little LQ taking down a cricket the same size.
> 
> You can select the video quality... sorry if the video is a bit long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5443.MOV
> 
> 
> Shared with Dropbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dropbox.com


That poor cricket didn't have his night vision goggles on.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ferrachi

Lubed Tweezer said:


> That poor cricket didn't have his night vision goggles on.


I'm glad they don't make night vision in cricket size...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My Buthus mardochei was out and about tonight. It is a very shy species but will sit at the mouth of its cork bark burrow nearly 24/7 when it doesn't have it sealed closed. I love this small species I must have more of them.



View attachment Video.Guru_20200401_234322575.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> My Buthus mardochei was out and about tonight. It is a very shy species but will sit at the mouth of its cork bark burrow nearly 24/7 when it doesn't have it sealed closed. I love this small species I must have more of them.
> 
> View attachment 338987
> View attachment 338988
> 
> View attachment 338989


What a beautiful scorpion !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> What a beautiful scorpion !


Yeah, these north African Buthus are really, really nice looking. This one is from Morocco which has 15 described species of Buthus. This is most of any country by quite a large margin which includes the largest, B.atlantis and the only single uniform black species of Buthus too, B.maroccanus. This won't be the last Buthus I purchase.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Yeah, these north African Buthus are really, really nice looking. This one is from Morocco which has 15 described species of Buthus. This is most of any country by quite a large margin which includes the largest, B.atlantis and the only single uniform black species of Buthus too, B.maroccanus. This won't be the last Buthus I purchase.


I don't have any Buthus yet... such a long "to get" list I have. LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## fishyfriends876

hadrurus arizonensis in his 10 gallon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ferrachi

fishyfriends876 said:


> hadrurus arizonensis in his 10 gallon


Fantastic set up !! Hours of fun just observing...


----------



## fishyfriends876

Ferrachi said:


> Fantastic set up !! Hours of fun just observing...


Thanks!


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

@fishyfriends876 


fishyfriends876 said:


> hadrurus arizonensis in his 10 gallon


Very nice setup !!


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

I am beginning to upgrade my collection with storage shelves, will be upgrading my thermostat soon too. 

I shot most of my collection with my phone but my editing leaves alot to be desired (I really screwed up the australis).


View attachment Video.Guru_20200417_051043132.mp4

Reactions: Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> I am beginning to upgrade my collection with storage shelves, will be upgrading my thermostat soon too.
> 
> I shot most of my collection with my phone but my editing leaves alot to be desired (I really screwed up the australis).
> View attachment 340618
> 
> View attachment 340624


Set up looks amazing !! I want to see the A. Crassicauda catch some food... LOL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> Set up looks amazing !! I want to see the A. Crassicauda catch some food... LOL


Thanks! 

Yes, I am hoping she will give me an opportunity to shoot a feeding pic or video soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes, I am hoping she will give me an opportunity to shoot a feeding pic or video soon.


That would be awesome to see !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

Outpost31Survivor said:


> I am beginning to upgrade my collection with storage shelves


Looks like someone is becoming a pro !
Awesome collection man !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Outpost31Survivor said:


> I am beginning to upgrade my collection with storage shelves, will be upgrading my thermostat soon too.
> 
> I shot most of my collection with my phone but my editing leaves alot to be desired (I really screwed up the australis).
> View attachment 340618
> 
> View attachment 340624


Day cycle temps lends the room a warm coziness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

The Buthus mardochei takes a long swig. 


View attachment Video.Guru_20200418_171114831.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> The Buthus mardochei takes a long swig.
> 
> View attachment 340830
> 
> View attachment 340829


That's awesome !! I just got a video of my S Maurus doing the same...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Delete


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Hadrurus Arizonensis “Thank You and goodbye”
View attachment IMG_4466.mp4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ty334

My male desert hairy takes a German cockroach.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ty334

Active day.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

First time it’s fed infront of me. Amazing take down for my new scorpion feeding vid on YouTube on Monday!
View attachment IMG_4651.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr SkyTower

Lewis Catlin said:


> First time it’s fed infront of me. Amazing take down for my new scorpion feeding vid on YouTube on Monday!
> View attachment 356393


That just goes to show you don't want to mess with these  critters! That tail strike was pretty much instant!


----------



## Lewis Catlin

Heterometrus Cyaneus i5 Female with an amazing feeding response. Imagine if that was your finger doing some spot cleaning !!
View attachment IMG_4673.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lewis Catlin

my two new buthids eating already. Arrived Thursday!








Funny how mealworms always make scorpions flip over during the take down!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

This is my video demonstration in how I use my tongs and a catch cup (square ones is best) to safely remove or transfer my dangerous scorpions. Plastic straws, paint brushes, etc can also be used as alternatives. This is an adult Androctonus crassicauda. 

View attachment Video.Guru_20201003_155502031.mp4

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> This is my video demonstration in how I use my tongs and a catch cup (square ones is best) to safely remove or transfer my dangerous scorpions. Plastic straws, paint brushes, etc can also be used as alternatives. This is an adult Androctonus crassicauda.
> 
> View attachment 361974


Good job !! He / she must not have been too happy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> Good job !! He / she must not have been too happy...


Nope that she wasn't but this particular crassicauda is more flight than fight, she flees  in absolutely blind panic crashing into any object in order to get back out of sight if my presence becomes known. But cornered I am sure she would turn into your typical defensive crassicauda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Nope that she wasn't but this particular crassicauda is more flight than fight, she flees  in absolutely blind panic crashing into any object in order to get back out of sight if my presence becomes known. But cornered I am sure she would turn into your typical defensive crassicauda.


Great example on how to remove a scorpion though !!


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

2nd instar Leiurus jordanensis 
View attachment 20210105_224416.mp4


----------



## Edward

Made a video of my little _Centruroides vittatus. _

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mohini

0.1 Grosphus grandidieri 
View attachment IMG_5158.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

One of my new favorites, Androctonus cf crassicauda Ash Sharqiyah (female).
View attachment Video.Guru_20210216_065919051.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Newly acquired Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator), it is quite a beauty!

View attachment Video.Guru_20210318_102541868.mp4

View attachment Video.Guru_20210318_105015444.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ferrachi

Outpost31Survivor said:


> Newly acquired Emperor Scorpion (Pandinus imperator), it is quite a beauty!
> 
> View attachment 379039
> 
> View attachment 379037
> 
> View attachment 379038


HAHAHA... nice trick with the rocks


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

Ferrachi said:


> HAHAHA... nice trick with the rocks



 Thanks I always use large water dishes for subadult and adult Scorpionidae like the Emperor. The stones are an insurance against drowning so the deeper waterdish offers them a means of drinking, soaking, and ultimately contributes to the humidity of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## erinpuppy

Here’s a video i just took of my scorpie. this is my emperor(?) that we bought at petco. we’ve had him over 2 years. he molted once and is now full grown. please no unsolicited advice. although if anyone knows how to ID i would be happy to hear opinions. 
sorry if the video is bad ? i took a really great video and i don’t know why it looks bad on youtube. hoping the quality goes up in a few hours. let me know if it’s still bad


----------



## Joey Spijkers

erinpuppy said:


> Here’s a video i just took of my scorpie. this is my emperor(?) that we bought at petco. we’ve had him over 2 years. he molted once and is now full grown. please no unsolicited advice. although if anyone knows how to ID i would be happy to hear opinions.
> sorry if the video is bad ? i took a really great video and i don’t know why it looks bad on youtube. hoping the quality goes up in a few hours. let me know if it’s still bad


Yes, that’s an emperor. 

I don’t know what the current substrate is, but it should be something that holds moiture and is diggable. Like coco fiber or something similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ebld

Hello! A Finnish couple here, relatively new scorpion owners 
Here's wwo videos of our Heterometrus Petersii called Piru. I recorded them in Snapchat so that's why they are in the ever annoying vertical form (please use horizontal  )

Piru in a plastic container waiting to get back in his home world while we did some maintenance in the terrarium. He is a bit brownish, the exoskeleton isnot quite hardened permanently after molt.

Piru checking out his habitat after we added coconut mulch and freshened up his (old fish tank) enclosure.


----------



## ebld

Heterometrus Perersii called Piru. Just after adding coconut mulch. We let him out from the temporary holding box and he started to investigate the surroundings.
Sorry about the vertical video, this is originally from my Snapchat.
View attachment Snapchat-933507787.mp4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Centipedism

Found a small mouse in my sink this evening.









						mouse chomp
					

p. imperator cavimanus hybrid vs m. musculus baby




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Outpost31Survivor

My Hottentotta franzwerneri boys enjoying their lamp and 90F+ temps until my phone cam brightens their lives. 

View attachment InShot_20230108_102002250.mp4



View attachment InShot_20230108_120532404.mp4


----------

